# What is your daily driver ?



## Hrawk

Mine is a Ford TE-50


----------



## NightKnight

Nice! My DD is a 2008 Ford F150 Harley Davidson Edition 4x4.


----------



## ZDP-189

BMW 330i E90. Valentine One. I'd post photos, but it's in stealth mode and the decloak lever is jammed (I'm too lazy to take a photo).


----------



## M.J

Just like this but with better wheels:


----------



## NaturalFork

2001 Jeep wrangler sahara with 207,000 miles on it.


----------



## Performance Catapults

2003 Chevy S10 ZR2 - 78,000 miles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I don't drive much. This will explain why.


----------



## Flatband

2006 Triple Black ( What else?) Toyota Rav-4. Love Toys! My last one ( 91 Tercel) had 328,000 original miles on her-Cool! Flatband


----------



## bullseyeben!

An Aussie ledgend! Vn Commodore..




Mines red, so its faster though


----------



## Hrawk

Video camera : $200
VN Commodore : : $300
New set of tyres : $400

Seeing the face of the driver when he blows his diff : Priceless !


----------



## bullseyeben!

Haha hrawk, cant blow my diff, think the trans has seen better days, and get a bloody Holden!


----------



## Jim Williams

Here's mine


----------



## bullseyeben!

Thats worth more than me Vn! Nice!


----------



## Marbles

1990 Pontiac Safari Wagon


----------



## Incomudro

2011 VW GTI


----------



## fishjunkie

1998 trooper


----------



## cedar hunter

Spring and summer


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

2008 Land rover discovery 3.5 TDI


----------



## Dayhiker

2000 GMC Sonoma


----------



## rockslinger

This one's fun but my daily driver is on the left.
2007 Dodge Ram diesel 4x4


----------



## Thule

Well, as it has been 10-20 degrees below around here for some time, I actually take the subway to work. 8-9 months a year I ride my bikecycle 16 km (10 miles) to and from work. As a student I used to ride all year and my girlfriend still ride her bike 5-6 km to and from work all year... Using steel stud winter front tyre. 8-9 months a year we drive the kids to kindergarden in a danish "cargo bike".

We own a practical and reliable Toyota MPV but don´t use it daily.


----------



## WILD BILL

1985 Isuzu Pup 4x4 long bed 4cyl. gas, 3 speed 106K


----------



## Johnbaz

This boringly reliable Honda Civic that hasn't let me down in over two and a half years and passed each MOT test is my DD..










This is the pile of rubbish that it replaced, this one broke down every three weeks and cost probably three times more in breakdowns than the price I paid for it

















I have this li'l Midget in the garage trying to prep it for an MOT with a view to some fun in the summer

















Cheers, John


----------



## lightgeoduck

NIssan Y33

Like this one, but black... you see the tail-end of my car in alot of my videos


----------



## Johnbaz

lightgeoduck said:


> NIssan Y33
> 
> Like this one, but black... you see the tail-end of my car in alot of my videos


WOW!!!!























John


----------



## Opietaylor

I drive a 1969 Chevy CST/10 shortbed with a fully forged all American made 383 stroker with a built 700r4 trans 2200 stall and a 373 posi rear. The truck has 42,000 original miles.


----------



## Jakerock




----------



## Imperial

similar but in a pair and with laces .....


----------



## porcelanowy

Hello
1999 dark blue seat ibiza 1,9 GT TDI. 
Nothing much but it has a nice sticker

























Cheers
Rafal


----------



## Hrawk

I've just upgraded









Ford Falcon XR6 Turbo.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Nice, bf? Fpv?What year.. gotta admit for a Ford, I do like the turbos... plenty of potential.. gives the v8 a good run for the money.. nice car..


----------



## Hrawk

2006 BF MKII.

Looking into cold air intake, pod and a re-chipping at the moment.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Nice, good start.. they really sing with the right exhaust, know a bloke who has a stainless system I think 2.5", to 3" from the diff back no resi, and its a screamer..


----------

